# What wood for an ABT?



## titus0327 (Dec 28, 2009)

Hello, just wondering what ya all use for type of smoke when doing your ABTs?  Im assuming most of you just do your ABTs along with something else and just use whatever wood youre already using to smoke your meat.  True?


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 28, 2009)

I use mainly hickory for everything I smoke.  On occasion some apple, cherry, or oak.

Whatever wood I am using for the main item of the smoke is what I use for ABT's


----------



## garyt (Dec 28, 2009)

As long as it is dried hardwood anything is good


----------



## wagglebbq (Dec 28, 2009)

same here....  the ABTs have always been on with something else and get whatever smoke the main item is getting.


----------



## smokeguy (Dec 28, 2009)

Whatever I'm already using, usually cherry or hickory.  I occasionally will just make up a batch of Dutch's beans and some ABTs all alone, and then I'll use hickory.  I like the sweet-hot combo of the beans and peppers.


----------



## smokin-jim (Dec 29, 2009)

For most things I use a mixture of alder, apple and pecan. Some times I will leave out the apple or add in some hickory.


----------



## pignit (Dec 29, 2009)

I really like to use the mesquite for ABTs. I don't use it on anything else much anymore but I love it on the jalapenos.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 29, 2009)

I always smoke my Abt's with something so what ever I'm smoking the meat with is what the abt's get.


----------

